# b15sentra.net



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So it seems that b15sesntra has freed up its server and left nissanforums as the 'primary' B12-14 forum.

Seth


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yup. David's been thinking about doing that for a couple weeks now. The older forums were hardly getting any traffic anyway.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Scott- Has he shed any light on why he got rid of "Show and Shine", and "Cool Rides" and if "War Stories" is ever gonna be back?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I haven't spoken privately with David, so I can only relay what I've read on the forums, but I recall him mentioning reducing server load as the primary reason for getting rid of those forums. Possibly he'll bring some of them back after the issues are sorted out?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Scott- Has he shed any light on why he got rid of "Show and Shine", and "Cool Rides" and if "War Stories" is ever gonna be back? *


Hmm...I almost doubt that those forums will ever come back, but then again, David is David, he can do whatever he wants. IMO, I hope War Stories never come back. I just want the server load to go back to what it was a few months ago. It's been hard, and I'm on cable, to browse the site.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> So it seems that b15sesntra has freed up its server and left nissanforums as the 'primary' B12-14 forum.
> 
> Seth *


We have a good working relationship with David Evans at B15sentra.net

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: b15sentra.net*



morepower2 said:


> *We have a good working relationship with David Evans at B15sentra.net
> 
> Mike *


True, and actually those forums were part of Sentra.net originally. David and Scott worked a deal to move them to B15Sentra.net when we were having server issues. It was really only the natural thing to do in bringing them back once we created this site.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: b15sentra.net*



myoung said:


> *True, and actually those forums were part of Sentra.net originally. David and Scott worked a deal to move them to B15Sentra.net when we were having server issues. It was really only the natural thing to do in bringing them back once we created this site. *


Correct, except it was actually Russ and I who made that deal and once David took over as owner he continued to honor the agreement.

As I've said before, anyone complaining about David getting rid of the B11-B14 forums should actually be thanking him for having allowed them on B15Sentra.net for so long! He didn't have to do that.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: b15sentra.net*



Scott said:


> *
> 
> As I've said before, anyone complaining about David getting rid of the B11-B14 forums should actually be thanking him for having allowed them on B15Sentra.net for so long! He didn't have to do that. *


Very true, considering the b14's didn't have a Spec-V. Seems thats all the site is about now


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I'm not complaining. I like the consolidation. I was just mentioning it. On the vote on b15sentra I voted to kill them there to boost the boards here. (not that there were that many hits form B14 people there anymore, so b15sentra claims).

Seth


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: b15sentra.net*



Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Very true, considering the b14's didn't have a Spec-V. Seems thats all the site is about now *


Hehe, yes and no. We still live on as B15 "other than Spec V" 'ers there.  I've made my rounds to other forums, but I consider B15sentra.net my home, no matter how rough it gets sometimes.  I've actually been spending more time at SR20DE Forums and starting to be more active here. I guess I just want to chill with everyone.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry to go off topic fellas, but I remember when I had my B14 back in the day and I was part of sentra.net Forums and then I got my B15 and sentra.net boards shifted to B15. Damn, how time flies! It seems like awile ago, but then it seems just like yesterday. The Nissan community, IMO, rocks, no matter what Forum is where and whatnot.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree. Choice is better, and the options available have continued to improve. It wasn't too many years ago that sources for online Nissan information were very limited.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nowadays, we have all sorts of great resources. The mailing list, SR20DE, B15sentra and NissanForums to post on..not to mention sentra.net and se-r.net and NPM. Wow, then with everyone's personal websites. The community is so huge. It's crazy that I've only been a part of it for 4 years and it's like this now. Good job to all that have been major players on how things are now!

Off topic once again, but I remember when Yannick was such a huge post whore on the old sentra.net forums. Doesn't he have a B15 now?? Is he still around?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Off topic once again, but I remember when Yannick was such a huge post whore on the old sentra.net forums. Doesn't he have a B15 now?? Is he still around? *


Yeah, a moderator will tell us to take it to off-topic. 

Last I spoke with Yannick (which was probably a year ago) he was driving an older Civic, but missing the Nissan. He had gone back to school and needed something more affordable. I haven't seen him online in quite some time now. It's really too bad he didn't stick around because the magazine and Sentra.net were originally his ideas. Both have enjoyed much more success than I think either of us ever expected.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow yeah, I do remember that he was definitely proactive in the development of the community. He was always talking about his band and stuff. Nice to remember the good ol days, when things were so simple.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Yeah, a moderator will tell us to take it to off-topic. *


This belongs in off topic


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Wow yeah, I do remember that he was definitely proactive in the development of the community. He was always talking about his band and stuff. Nice to remember the good ol days, when things were so simple.  *


Well, I've been offline for a while 

But it's fun to see that some people still remember me . I miss the good old days too. I wish I had never sold my B13 to get a B15. Now I'm stuck with a slow-ass '95 Shitvic that's worth less than what's left to pay on it... But that's going to change.

I have two options in front of me right now: 2003 Spec-V, or 2003 GXE with luxury package (don't know what they call it in US, it comes with 15" alloys, fog lamps... looks like my old 2001 SE basically) and automatic tranny. I know the answer looks pretty obvious but there are some things going on in my life right now that may rule out the Spec-V. Can't really talk about it right now.

But anyway, I'm glad to be back here.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I posted on my suggestion on the other thread where you "came back".  I'm sure you have your reasons to select something else than the Spec, but that's totally understandable. People have to do what they gotta do.


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

Well it looks like my little "concern" is now out of the equation.

I probably won't wait for the 2004, but I will wait for my salary re-evaluation in january before I make my decision. I hope to be cruising Spec-V style next summer .


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

dropd is old school i rember that guy from wayyyyyyyyyyyy back


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *dropd is old school i rember that guy from wayyyyyyyyyyyy back *


Hey Mospeed, the guy with the GA16DE 200SX with a crazy body kit


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

DropD said:


> *Hey Mospeed, the guy with the GA16DE 200SX with a crazy body kit  *


Hell yeah. Mospeed is OLD school as they come.  That kit is still hot. I remember when you changed from Konig Monsoons to something else with more spokes to accent the kit. Wow, does the memory serve well these days.


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm back on the bright side of the force 
Yesterday I placed an order for a black 2003 Spec-V


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

just to chime in here:

I know I am new here but I regularly post on b15 and I Have a spec v. I know it seems there are more spec people on there, but alot of the spec v people should check out thevboard.com. It's a little older than this board, but doesn't have the star power this board and b15 does.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DropD said:


> *Well, I've been offline for a while
> 
> But it's fun to see that some people still remember me .
> But anyway, I'm glad to be back here. *


Hey Yannick! Good to see you here. We want you back at NPM!

Mike


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

DropD said:


> *I'm back on the bright side of the force
> Yesterday I placed an order for a black 2003 Spec-V *



Glad to see you finally joined us Yannick!   Haven't heard from you in a couple years... not since the old school Sentra.net days --- finally decided to call it quits on the "Classic" huh?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Holy crap.*

I remember finding sentra.net for the first time. Before they even had forums, or right when they started them. Seems so long ago. Yannick, Scott, Fred Chan, Terrin Chan, Eugene when he lived in Alaska.

Glad to see your still around Yannick, I take it DropD is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Holy crap.*



wes said:


> *I remember finding sentra.net for the first time. Before they even had forums, or right when they started them. Seems so long ago. Yannick, Scott, Fred Chan, Terrin Chan, Eugene when he lived in Alaska.
> 
> Glad to see your still around Yannick, I take it DropD is still alive and kicking! *


Yeah, tell me about it, I remember having to wait for those first few issues of SOLM to come out and I was going nuts trying to find any other source of info, but sentra.net was the only one.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Nowadays, we have all sorts of great resources. The mailing list, SR20DE, B15sentra and NissanForums to post on..not to mention sentra.net and se-r.net and NPM. Wow, then with everyone's personal websites. The community is so huge. It's crazy that I've only been a part of it for 4 years and it's like this now. Good job to all that have been major players on how things are now!
> 
> Off topic once again, but I remember when Yannick was such a huge post whore on the old sentra.net forums. Doesn't he have a B15 now?? Is he still around? *


And what I call the unofficial sister sites:
http://forum.pulsar.org.au/
The Pulsar forum of Australia

http://nxforum.covers.de/phpBB2/index.php
The 100NX forum

http://www.japmobiles.com/gtir/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=2
The GTI-R forums of England

and the Nissanboard of Germany
www.nissanboard.de


----------

